# Extension de garantie : Apple vs FNAC ?



## philippe_aix (22 Février 2003)

Salut,

je commande mon iMac (17" 1Ghz) ce jour à la FNAC. Concernant les possibilités d'extension de garantie dans ce cas, il en existe 2 : soit l'extension FNAC (+2 ans à 199 ou +3 ans à 299) soit le plan Apple Care (3 ans pour 214). Si certains d'entre vous on eu besoin de ces services j'aimerais quelques éclaircicements : 

- 1: utilité réelle d'une extension de garantie
- 2 : qualité FNAC vs qualité APPLE (rapidité, pertinence...)
- 3 : pb le + souvent rencontrés en utilisation iMac (soft/hard ?)

Merci


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par philippe_aix:</font><hr /> * Salut,

je commande mon iMac (17" 1Ghz) ce jour à la FNAC. Concernant les possibilités d'extension de garantie dans ce cas, il en existe 2 : soit l'extension FNAC (+2 ans à 199? ou +3 ans à 299?) soit le plan Apple Care (3 ans pour 214?). Si certains d'entre vous on eu besoin de ces services j'aimerais quelques éclaircicements : 

- 1: utilité réelle d'une extension de garantie * 

[/QUOTE]

-en cas de panne dans les 3 ans la réparation de ta machine est gratuite, mais cela ne couvre pas la récupération de données, l'installation de mémoire par exemple

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par philippe_aix:</font><hr /> *- 2 : qualité FNAC vs qualité APPLE (rapidité, pertinence...) * 

[/QUOTE]

la fnac renvois dans tout les cas la machine a apple, donc autant allé directement chez apple, deplus pour l'avoit testé fnac : 3 semaines minimun, apple moins de d'une semaine dans la pluspart des cas

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par philippe_aix:</font><hr /> *- 3 : pb le + souvent rencontrés en utilisation iMac (soft/hard ?)

Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

comme sur tout les ordis généralement des problemes de disque dur ou lecteur cd


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Février 2003)

Juste pour compléter ce qui n'a peut-être pas besoin de l'être (Macinside l'a déjà bien fait) tu peux trouver d'autres avis dans cette partie du forum


----------



## myckmack (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par philippe_aix:</font><hr /> * Salut,

je commande mon iMac (17" 1Ghz) ce jour à la FNAC. * 

[/QUOTE]
Juste pour information, la Fnac propose-t-elle un modèle (iMac - 17" - 1Ghz) avec 1 Go de RAM ?


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2003)

non, uniquement des configs de base donc a toi rachetter de la ram aprés


----------



## philippe_aix (23 Février 2003)

Merci pour les infos sur la garantie.
Concernant les modèles proposés par la FNAC, à ce jour (23/02/2003) ils n'ont que le modèle intermédiaire (256 Mo) et ne font pas l'upgrade à 512 sur le slot interne. D'après 3 vendeurs différents seul Apple le fait à l'achat.
En fait je pense que la FNAC ne le fait pas mais certains revendeurs doivent le proposer.
Hier (samedi) la FNAC ne référencait donc pas le modèle Ultime et "mes" vendeurs n'avaient aucune info à ce sujet.


----------

